# honest to God one of the funniest things ive seen on TV



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

omg i love Steve-O this just makes him better. i watched this live and just finally found a link to it.
http://www.collegehumor.com/movies/1611073/


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What, is he drunk or something? looks like a right nutter.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well they said they had a couple glasses of wine...I think it was more than a couple if that wasn't an act...in fact I'm not sure that anyone could act that sloppy drunk.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

haha dude hes smashed outta his mind and on live TV thats just awesome


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah he had a "couple glasses of chardonay" they said. i think it was a bit more than that or it was something stronger. he was nuts. i actually didnt get good quality with that link, i saw it on ebaumsworld.com they had it too. it will probably be everywhere.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ya it will be everywhere, wheni saw it live i was crying because everything was a normal show until then.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

WHat a lightweight.

steve-o is crazy. I love his show though.

http://www.videovat.com/videos/626/steve-o-nintendo-africa.aspx

Almost gets eaten by lion


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

shev said:


> WHat a lightweight.
> 
> steve-o is crazy. I love his show though.
> 
> ...



I have absolutley nothing against you but uhhhh when i went to the first site there was an inappropriate banner on the uh right side..... :neutral: :neutral: 

PS- Steve-O isnt the brightest guy in the world. Watch his other stuff...


----------

